# Hand Held Blowers with AntiVib?



## Snap (Aug 21, 2019)

Are there any hand held blowers with antivibration systems built in? My older ECHO can get quite tiring due to the effect on hands.


----------



## full chizel (Aug 21, 2019)

https://m.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/bg86/


----------



## Snap (Aug 21, 2019)

full chizel said:


> https://m.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/bg86/


Thanks. 
Seems like some people aren't happy with it.


----------



## full chizel (Aug 21, 2019)

Only issue with mine is the carb is junk. I replaced it and it still takes a minute or 2 to run smooth and get up to power. 

I heard the Husky was pretty nice but never used it saw one in person

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/leaf-blowers/525bx/967284202/


----------



## sawfun (Aug 23, 2019)

My older 4-mix type Shinny has good AV. I see a lot of BG86 blowers, I believe they have AV as well.I


----------



## Matt93eg (Aug 26, 2019)

The only handheld blower I have ever used was one of those cheap ones from Walmart. Featherlite i think it was called. That thing was awful. It would down right about ruin my hand in 10 mins. I had used some others of the same brand that didn’t seem as bad so maybe that one I had was just an oddball.


----------



## Snap (Aug 26, 2019)

Sounding like only Stihl Pro models actively consider vibrations in their designs. And only Husqvarna puts vibration numbers on their equipment.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2019)

Snap said:


> Thanks.
> Seems like some people aren't happy with it.


Its nicer than the Echo I have both brands the Echo vibes more!


----------



## Snap (Sep 2, 2019)

full chizel said:


> https://m.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/bg86/


Is there any need for the easy start option on that blower?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2019)

IF you use the blower as a vacuum, remember to check the impeller often.
Dirt, or damp leaves and other debris will build up in the vanes and cause an imbalance that gets rough on your hands and the blower itself.
Any nicks or bent blades will contribute to vibrations.

I expect you can test spin the fan on a balanced shaft or spin it in a drill to feel if it's badly out of balance.

A bit off the gas powered stuff but....
Maybe try some variation of what I did with an electric blower?

I never used it as a vac, So I have no idea how they hold up to vacuum usage.

I returned my 1st Toro electric blower that had a bad impeller ( the nice unit with the magnesium fan).
It had a nasty vibration that went up through my shoulder and sorta made your teeth feel buzzy.
I test ran a few at the Home Depot and found one that wasn't too bad.

Then I came home and took the unit apart.
I deburred and smoothed and contoured any molding marks on the impeller, while trying not take much metal off and make things worse.

I took the motor out of the shell / housing.
Then I clamped the motor (without the impeller) onto a wooden table top so that it made the vibration sound nosier.
I did a few spin ups using some zip ties cuttings slipped into the rotor until it ran quieter.
With the motor still on the table top, I put the fan back on and ran a few more spin ups to check for vibration and all was much better!
The impeller can be mounted in two positions due to the two flats on the shaft.
So you can switch positions and see if the vibs get worse or better as you change the weight on the rotor.

But don't run an electric unit with the motor out of the case for long, or it will overheat due to the air not being ducted through the motor while the housing is off.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2019)

Snap said:


> Is there any need for the easy start option on that blower?


No.


----------

